# Árbitra



## flljob

¿Debo decir _*el* árbitra_, o _*la* árbitra_?

Gracias y saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

*La* árbitra.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=%E1rbitro


----------



## flljob

La árbitra, la agua, la águila. ¡Qué incongruencia!

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:


> La árbitra, la agua, la águila. ¡Qué incongruencia!
> 
> Saludos



Cosas de la vida.  Cosas de la RAE.


----------



## Calambur

dexterciyo said:


> *La* árbitra.
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=%E1rbitro


Yo diría, por ejemplo: "el árbitro, D.a Fulanita Lacademia Vafangulo..., bla, bla, bla...".

Cada vez que me acuerdo del lema de la Santa RAE me agarra dolor de tripas.


----------



## Pinairun

Más.



> Sin embargo, en los sustantivos que, teniendo asimismo dos terminaciones, han comenzado a usarse solo recientemente en femenino, los hablantes, de forma espontánea, tienden a usar la forma _la_ del artículo, pues se carece, en estos casos, de tradición heredada; es el caso de la palabra _árbitra _con la que los hablantes usan, espontáneamente, la forma _la_ y no _el:_ _«Pilar Guerra Lorenzo, la árbitra de 16 años que el pasado sábado fue agredida salvajemente en Valladolid, _[...] _medita no volver a dirigir ningún partido»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 4.2.99).
> 
> Es muy probable que la *razón de que los hablantes digan*, espontáneamente, _la árbitra_ (y no _el árbitra_) sea que, perdida ya toda conciencia de que la forma _el_ ante nombres femeninos procede, por evolución, de un femenino _ela,_ en el sistema actual, la forma _el_ se asocia exclusivamente con el género masculino y _la_ con el femenino; quizá por ello, en los nuevos usos, cuando el sustantivo se refiere a seres sexuados, tiende a rechazarse la aplicación de la antigua norma.


----------



## Vampiro

¿Y de verdad existe la palabra "árbitra"?
Qué horror...
Saludos.
_


----------



## flljob

En el DRAE existe.


----------



## Pinairun

Pues es tan fea como _árbitro_. Lo que ocurre es que esta la hemos oído más veces.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Pues es tan fea como _árbitro_. Lo que ocurre es que esta la hemos oído más veces.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. Si no se hubiera aceptado ¿cómo diríamos: _La árbitro_ (que es incorrecto porque _la_ no puede anteceder a un sustantivo que empieza con _a_ tónica) o _el árbitro mujer_ (para diferenciarla del árbitro hombre)?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que desde el principio le habría correspondido "la", como a la árabe, a la Antonia, a la hache..., que tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> Si no se hubiera aceptado ¿cómo diríamos: _La árbitro_ (que es incorrecto porque _la_ no puede anteceder a un sustantivo que empieza con _a_ tónica) o _el árbitro mujer_ (para diferenciarla del árbitro hombre)?


Yo propuse una forma: "el árbitro, doña Fulana de Tal,...".
En fin, el Santo DRAE ha aceptado "la árbitra". ¿Y nosotros? 
¿Acaso estamos obligados?


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Calambur. A pesar de que alguno pudiera considerar que estemos calificando de _marimacho_ a la doña.


----------



## Pinairun

¡¿Cómo que "y nosotros"?!

Nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así:


> Es muy probable que la *razón de que los hablantes digan*, espontáneamente, _la árbitra_ (y no _*el árbitra*_) sea que, perdida ya toda conciencia de que la forma _el_ ante nombres femeninos procede, por evolución, de un femenino _ela,_ en el sistema actual, la forma _el_ se asocia exclusivamente con el género masculino y _la_ con el femenino; quizá por ello, en los nuevos usos, cuando el sustantivo se refiere a seres sexuados, tiende a rechazarse la aplicación de la antigua norma.


 
Razón tenía Darwin.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> ¡¿Cómo que "y nosotros"?!
> 
> Nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así:
> 
> 
> Razón tenía Darwin.


 
Si me dieran a escoger yo diría _la árbitro_. Creo que les están dando por su lado a las feministas.

Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Calambur said:


> Yo propuse una forma: "el árbitro, doña Fulana de Tal,...".
> En fin, el Santo DRAE ha aceptado "la árbitra". ¿Y nosotros?
> ¿Acaso estamos obligados?


Pues si no quieres que te digan 'inculta' o que hablas con 'vulgarismos'...(lo cuál por supuesto, a mí no me quitaría el sueño, ¿a tí?)
'La árbitra' se oye ¡horrible!
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

la_machy said:


> Pues si no quieres que te digan 'inculta' o que hablas con 'vulgarismos'...(lo cuál por supuesto, a mí no me quitaría el sueño, ¿a tí?)
> 'La árbitra' se oye ¡horrible!
> Saludos


 
¡Ya te acostumbrarás, pequeña!


----------



## dexterciyo

Será cuestión de acostumbrarse. Así como con otros: «la jueza», «la aprendiza», «la bedela», «la médica»...  ¡Uff!


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> ...el Santo DRAE ha aceptado "la árbitra". ¿Y nosotros?
> *¿Acaso estamos obligados?*


 


Pinairun said:


> ¡¿Cómo que "y nosotros"?!
> 
> Nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así:


Mi segunda pregunta queda en pie...
En caso de que la respuesta sea afirmativa, favor de indicar mediante qué instrumento legal. Gracias.


----------



## Pinairun

Calambur said:


> Mi segunda pregunta queda en pie...
> En caso de que la respuesta sea afirmativa, favor de indicar mediante qué instrumento legal. Gracias.


 
Acadëmia dicit.


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> ¡¿Cómo que "y nosotros"?!
> Nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así:
> 
> Razón tenía Darwin.


Pero Darwin postulaba que las especies evolucionan, y en este caso vamos para atrás.
 
_


----------



## Antpax

Vampiro said:


> Pero Darwin postulaba que las especies evolucionan, y en este caso vamos para atrás.
> 
> _


 
Hola:

No sé chico, a lo mejor evolucionamos hacia "la árbitro" y la DRAE lo acaba aceptando. Por mi zona, diría que se usa más "la árbitro", sea correcto  o no, pero también es cierto que decimos un montón de cosas que no acepta la DRAE .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## flljob

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> "la árbitro", .
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 

¿Y se dice la águila o el águila?
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

flljob said:


> ¿Y se dice la águila o el águila?
> Saludos


 
El águila


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> ¿Y se dice la águila o el águila?


A la luz oscura de las directivas de la Santa RAE y de lo políticamente correcto, yo propongo *la águila* y *el águilo *(y, de paso, _el cóndor_ y _la cóndora_). Tengamos en cuenta que son aves grandotas y forzudas, no vaya a ser que se ofendan y vengan a darnos leña.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y de verdad existe la palabra "árbitra"?
> Qué horror...
> Saludos.
> _



Parece que sí. Y quizá tambien 'la arbitraja', con dos acepciones:
- despectivo de árbitra
- labor o actividad de las árbitras


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

flljob said:


> ¿Debo decir _*el* árbitra_, o _*la* árbitra_?
> 
> Gracias y saludos



El árbitro, en algunos lugares la árbitro, según la RAE (Dios nos proteja) la árbitra, pero en lugar o forma alguna el árbitra.


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Y quizá tambien 'la arbitraja', con dos acepciones:
> - despectivo de árbitra
> - labor o actividad de las árbitras


¡Omaigod! Éramos pocos y tuvo cría la gata (no se metan con ella porque se arma, ¡pss!).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Antpax said:


> El águila



Plural, las águilas. Curioso.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> ¡¿Cómo que "y nosotros"?!
> 
> Nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así:
> 
> 
> Razón tenía Darwin.



¿Quien ha llegado a la conclusión de que 'nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que hemos decidido' decir 'la árbitra', y cuando y como lo ha hecho?
Si todo se basa en unas pocas citas de la prensa o de reportajes de radio o televisión, me gustaría saberlo. Los comentaristas deportivos son muy innovadores, me dejan muy atrás.


----------



## Polizón

En tanto los árbitros son jueces en un partido, si es mujer prefiero decirles jueza (principal o de línea) o la réferi (aunque no es muy usual por aquí).

El problema es cuando no se trata de un partido de fútbol sino de un arbitraje de derecho (forma alternativa de solución de conflictos). En ese caso no podría ser jueza, pues este término es propio de la judicatura. Pero no me veo consignando en un escrito "Sra. árbitra" 

En fin, si la RAE lo dice, no será incorrecto cuando lo ponga en una demanda.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Pinairun

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Quien ha llegado a la conclusión de que 'nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que hemos decidido' decir 'la árbitra', y cuando y como lo ha hecho?
> Si todo se basa en unas pocas citas de la prensa o de reportajes de radio o televisión, me gustaría saberlo. Los comentaristas deportivos son muy innovadores, me dejan muy atrás.


 
En la elaboración del DPD han intervenido todas las Academias de la lengua española.


> Con los sustantivos referidos a seres sexuados que han comenzado a usarse en femenino en los últimos años, no funciona ya, *de manera* *espontánea*, la norma que tradicionalmente asigna a los sustantivos femeninos que comienzan por /a/ tónica la forma _el_ del artículo.
> *Así, la mayoría de los hablantes dicen la árbitra,* marcando el género de forma regular en el artículo, a la vez que queda explícito este en la terminación femenina del sustantivo: _«Pitó sin dudar la árbitra principal»_ (_Universal_@ [Ven.] 22.12.97). Lo mismo ocurre con el indefinido, que suele usarse en la forma plena _una: «Es la primera vez que una árbitra panameña participa en una olimpiada»_ (_Prensa_@ [Pan.] 14.9.00).


 
De un plumazo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pinairun said:


> En la elaboración del DPD han intervenido todas las Academias de la lengua española.
> 
> 
> De un plumazo.



¿Cuantos son los miembros de todas las academias de la lengua española por millón de hispano hablantes?
Entiéndome, no niego su autoridad, que en ocasiones he defendido en este foro. Ni discuto que 'árbitra' sea correcto. Lo que no conozco es el fundamento de la afirmación 'nosotros los hispano hablantes hemos decidido...' ¿Se basa en el empleo generalizado, aunque no fuera mayoritario, de esa palabra en obras literarias, en medios de comunicación hablados o escritos, en textos o documentos legales? Por lo de pronto, el proporcionalmente minúsculo grupo de hispano hablantes que participa en este 'hilo' parece no haber sido parte en la decisión, y diría que una mayoría no comulga con ella.


----------



## Pinairun

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Cuantos son los miembros de todas las academias de la lengua española por millón de hispano hablantes?
> Entiéndome, no niego su autoridad, que en ocasiones he defendido en este foro. Ni discuto que 'árbitra' sea correcto. Lo que no conozco es el fundamento de la afirmación 'nosotros los hispano hablantes hemos decidido...' ¿Se basa en el empleo generalizado, aunque no fuera mayoritario, de esa palabra en obras literarias, en medios de comunicación hablados o escritos, en textos o documentos legales? Por lo de pronto, el proporcionalmente minúsculo grupo de hispano hablantes que participa en este 'hilo' parece no haber sido parte en la decisión, y diría que una mayoría no comulga con ella.


 

Manuel,  pero si yo pienso igual que vosotros . 
Cuando dije que "nosotros, los hablantes, somos los que lo hemos decidido así", lo dije cargada de sorpresa, pero aceptando democráticamente lo que afirma el DPD que decimos:  "la mayoría de los hablantes dicen _la_ árbitra" (?). 

Y como generalmente arremetemos contra la Real, quería destacar, además,  que este diccionario se ha hecho con el consenso y colaboración de todas las Academias americanas. Que algo tendrán que ver, digo yo. 

Y eso es todo, que a mí tampoco me gusta.


----------



## Calambur

En mi carácter de defensora de la parte demandada (la señora *árbitra* -por otros nombres *la árbitra* o *la árbitro*, pero nunca el árbitra-) y de su pretensa cómplice en concurso real (la Irreal Academia Española, quien actúa en connivencia con el DPD), respetuosamente me presento y digo:

Que, habiendo efectuado una compulsa de los diccionarios de mayor prestigio que contribuyen a dar y a mantener el lustre de la auténtica lengua española, he comprobado que en el viejo DUE de María Moliner, cuya primera edición es de 1966, la imputada doña *árbitra* ya gozaba de carta de ciudadanía, como puede constatarse en el texto que como prueba instrumental transcribo:


*árbitro, -a.* (Del latín "árbiter"; de la misma raíz, "albedrío").
(adj.) Se aplica a la persona que decide con su propia autoridad y no tiene que someterse a otra. Ha caído en desuso como adjetivo y se usa solamente en masculino como nombre, en frases como ‘ser [ser el] árbitro de su destino’.
(n.) Mediador. Persona (hombre o mujer) que decide quién tiene razón en una disputa. Particularmente, hombre que aplica el reglamento en las competiciones deportivas.
Dicho texto fue extraído de la edición impresa por Gredos S.A., 20ª. reimpresión, Madrid, 1997, Tomo I, p. 231, 2ª. columna, arriba.

Asimismo, cabe destacar que no consta en autos el artículo que debe utilizarse para determinar su substancia –la de la imputada *árbitra*-.
Por ello, tengo para mí que a la hora de hacer una elección de artículo, debería tenerse presente lo expuesto. 
Resolver de conformidad, será Justicia.

(Pido disculpas por haber cambiado de bando, pero la parte acusada me paga más).


----------



## flljob

Bien. La regla dice que cuando un sustantivo empieza con a tónica, aunque sea femenino, deberá usarse el artículo el. Por lo tanto:

El árbitra.

Problema resuelto.

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> (Pido disculpas por haber cambiado de bando, pero la parte acusada me paga más).



Está claro que no te elegiría como "árbitra" en un diferendo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Disipado mi error acerca de la postura de Pinairun, y leída la documentada respuesta de Calembour y, en particular, la cita del DMM (Diccionario de María Moliner), solo me queda decir que no tengo ganas de buscar 'la árbitro' en la prensa escrita, incluso en el propio 'El País', para comprobar si se usa más o menos veces que 'la árbitra'.
Ahora bien, en cuanto a 'el árbitra', que dice filjob, no sé con que grado de convencimiento o seriedad, me remito a
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1141293
donde esa cuestión se trató, y donde hay una extensa cita del DPD que  expone la excepción a la regla del uso del artículo 'el' ante una palabra que empieza por a tónica, y pone como ejemplo la traída y llevada 'árbitra'.


----------



## Jellby

flljob said:


> Bien. La regla dice que cuando un sustantivo empieza con a tónica, aunque sea femenino, deberá usarse el artículo el. Por lo tanto:
> 
> El árbitra.
> 
> Problema resuelto.



Si fuera tan fácil... Hay excepciones:

-Nombres de letras: La a
-Nombres propios: La Haya
-Adjetivos sustantivizados: La árabe

... parece que se puede incluir otro grupo con sustantivos con sexo cuyo uso con "el" no esté establecido (como "el ama" o "el aya"), donde estaría "la árbitra".


----------



## chamyto

Menuda aberración. ¿ A vds les suena bien _la árbitra_ ? Me chirrían hasta los oídos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Señor K

A mí de plano me chirría el término "árbitra", así como "la música" como contraparte de "el músico", o "la médica", "la mecánica" o "la técnica".

De paso (y para que no se me acuse de "machisto"), también "polígloto" y "autodidacto"... quedé  cuando supe que se emplean.


----------



## Jonno

Señor K said:


> "polígloto" y "autodidacto"... quedé  cuando supe que se emplean.


El mundo se acaba...


----------



## oa2169

Polizón said:


> El problema es cuando no se trata de un partido de fútbol sino de un arbitraje de derecho (forma alternativa de solución de conflictos). En ese caso no podría ser jueza, pues este término es propio de la judicatura. Pero no me veo consignando en un escrito "Sra. árbitra"



Pues entonces escribes "Señora arbitra*dora*", que también está en el DRAE.


----------



## chamyto

oa2169 said:


> Pues entonces escribes "Señora arbitra*dora*", que también está en el DRAE.



Esto es aún peor que "árbitra" . Es una opinión personal, claro está.


----------



## Señor K

Pero Chamyto... ¿y qué pasa si la árbitra se llama Dora?...

Lo siento, no me pude resistir.


----------

